# Para P14.45



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thinking very seriously about adding a high-cap Para to my "accumulation". Anybody got any good info on where to get a Para factory 14 rd. magazine other than from Para? Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. :smt023


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Get them from Para, just don't expect they will be the highly desireable black colored "stealth" mags. These were available some years back and a few lucky individuals aquired them at very attractive prices. The new mags work great, they're just a little flashy wearing that bright nickle finish.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

oldscot3 said:


> Get them from Para, just don't expect they will be the highly desireable black colored "stealth" mags. These were available some years back and a few lucky individuals aquired them at very attractive prices. The new mags work great, they're just a little flashy wearing that bright nickle finish.


:smt097:smt097


----------

